# RecipeDB - Black Ale



## Adam Howard (14/1/12)

Black Ale  Ale - India Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Made this one in a concealed element Crown urn. 0min additions are dry hop. Mashed at 67 degrees with about 15 litres of water. After mashing did a dunk sparge in a Big W pot and stirred the grain to extract as much sugaz as I could, topping up boil volume to around 25L. Fermented at 20-22, can get away with higher ferment temps in a beer with this much flavour. Dry hopped once krausen dropped, 3 days at ambient temps or 5 days while cold crashing in a fridge.Oh and Glacier is Galaxy, Comet is Citra.Photos of the finished beer in the discuss recipe thread.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.8 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.4 kg Weyermann Carafa Special III    0.2 kg Weyermann Caramunich III       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Glacier (Pellet, 5.6AA%, 40mins)    25 g Glacier (Pellet, 5.6AA%, 10mins)    25 g Comet (Pellet, 9.5AA%, 10mins)    20 g Comet (Pellet, 9.5AA%, 5mins)    15 g Comet (Pellet, 9.5AA%, 0mins)    10 g Glacier (Pellet, 5.6AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     125 ml Wyeast Labs 1272 - American Ale II         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.056 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 34.4 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.46%   Colour 73 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## thebeemann (14/1/12)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Black Ale




Has anyone done a kit and kilo of this it sounds yumm :icon_cheers:


----------



## Adam Howard (14/1/12)

Dunno about kit and kilo but before I did the full grain bill batch I made one with about half the ale malt subbed with light dry malt extract and it was still amazing. 3kg of ale malt, 400g Carafa III, 200g Caramunich III and 1.6kg of LDME. Did that batch in a 19L Big W pot.

Gets a pretty ripping head on it.


----------



## JDW81 (14/1/12)

Good looking beer. Cracking view as well. Might give this one a shot soon, I do enjoy dark ales.

JD


----------



## Muscovy_333 (14/1/12)

I hope they are raspberry vines in the background??

Sounds like a worthy drop.
How does the Citra present itself...passionfruit?


----------



## bullsneck (14/1/12)

When I've used Citra late I get peach and apricot


----------



## Adam Howard (14/1/12)

The way this beer comes across the palate is hop and smooth roasted grain bitterness, then a nice citric/stonefruit hop flavour with a malt backbone then a lingering soft bitterness that waits for the next sip. I had a party a few weeks ago and a keg of this was gone in a flash. People hadn't had anything like it.

The aroma is outstanding. Just like smelling a bag of Citra hops.

And yes Muscovy, vegie garden with a big patch of raspberries. Going to use 2kg's in a lambic shortly.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (15/1/12)

I must have another try with Citra..
My last Citra batches were full blown passionfruit, and dominated my lighter styles. I had a few goes at late additions and kept backing off the Citra to try to balance it.
I do like the sound of a Black Ale with this style of hopping..


----------



## thebeemann (15/1/12)

Adamski29 said:


> Dunno about kit and kilo but before I did the full grain bill batch I made one with about half the ale malt subbed with light dry malt extract and it was still amazing. 3kg of ale malt, 400g Carafa III, 200g Caramunich III and 1.6kg of LDME. Did that batch in a 19L Big W pot.
> 
> Gets a pretty ripping head on it.



Awsome its on my list , what yeast would you reconmend and what temp for the brew ?


----------



## Adam Howard (15/1/12)

thebeemann said:


> Awsome its on my list , what yeast would you reconmend and what temp for the brew ?



Wyeast 1272 at 20-22. Esters produced at that temp range work well in the beer, adds to the fruitiness of the hopping.

A good recipe for the malt bill would be to sub even more of the ale malt with extract. 2kg of ale malt, 400g of Carafa III, 200g Caramunich III and then 2kg of dry malt extract. Should turn out around 1.058-60.

Mash the malts in around 10L of water, do your hop boil with that and then add the dry malt extract at the end of the boil. Chuck 15L of water in a freezer until it's icing up and then use that to drop the temp of the boiled wort.

You can pitch the yeast at 25 and let it drop. I've found this recipe to be very yeast tolerant due to the sheer amount of flavour in the malt and hop profile.


----------



## thebeemann (18/1/12)

Adamski29 said:


> Wyeast 1272 at 20-22. Esters produced at that temp range work well in the beer, adds to the fruitiness of the hopping.
> 
> A good recipe for the malt bill would be to sub even more of the ale malt with extract. 2kg of ale malt, 400g of Carafa III, 200g Caramunich III and then 2kg of dry malt extract. Should turn out around 1.058-60.
> 
> ...



Cheers mate yeast ordered and a trip to the not so local hbs on saturday :beer:


----------

